# Spanish Cedar?



## L Town Graphics (May 24, 2012)

So I took a bit of a road trip earlier this week to a mil about an hour and a half away to buy some cypress. While I was there the gentlemen suggested using Spanish cedar for sign making rather than cypress. He told me that it is a better choice because it is dimensionally stable, more so than cypress and is less likely to twist after cutting. I tried to do a search to get more info on this wood (he did give me a sample piece to try) and I know it is used to make cigar boxes and cabinets. So here's my questions, is it a better wood to use? Can someone give me some info on it please?


----------



## TRBaker (Jul 5, 2012)

Dan, 
I've used a lot of Cypress and a lot of Spanish Cedar. The only issue I have with Spanish Cedar is the odor while you are milling and sanding it. Once that process is complete, you will find that it has the basic properties of Hondurus Mahogany. Cypress on the other hand machines well and sands easy but is very unstable. It warps, shrinks, expands, bows, and twists, but otherwise is suitable. LOLOL


----------



## L Town Graphics (May 24, 2012)

TRBaker said:


> Dan,
> I've used a lot of Cypress and a lot of Spanish Cedar. The only issue I have with Spanish Cedar is the odor while you are milling and sanding it. Once that process is complete, you will find that it has the basic properties of Hondurus Mahogany. Cypress on the other hand machines well and sands easy but is very unstable. It warps, shrinks, expands, bows, and twists, but otherwise is suitable. LOLOL


Thanks for the info Troy!


----------

